# Natural IVF



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Does anyone have any experience/thoughts about natural IVF?
Just had a 2nd failed IVF(before even started b/c my one collected egg didn't fertilise) 
Dr said since stimming medication doesn't seem to have any effect at all-maybe a natural IVF is a possibility.Any ideas?
Maybe IUI is also better for oldies like me (41)
Would love to hear your views.
Any other ideas with vitamins etc wld be appreciated-altho think I have tried most!!!!!!(co enzyme 10,DHEA,zinc,selenium,Wheatgrass,Whey to go etc.)
Finally,what is preseed?
Thnx alot for listening to this extremely"me" post.Any help appreciated!
Sazz[br]: 14/08/06, 16:22Anyone?


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hello Sazz 

Sorry to hear that you've just recently had a second failed IVF 

I can't help with your question re natural IVF. However, there is a thread in the IVF section which may help - here's the link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59271.0.html

Preseed is a  friendly lubricant I believe

Seems like you have most vits/minerals covered - have you tried acupuncture?

Best wishes Meerkat xx


----------



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Thnx Meerkat! 
I tried 1 session of accupuncture last yr, and altho thght it was fine-it was also v. expensive(80 pounds) pr session and really cldn't afford it with saving for ICSI too......
Anyway-thnx again for your thoughts!!
Sazz


----------

